# Bear Help



## skylax17 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey I am trying to find some new spots to look for bears, I don't have a tag, I just love the beautiful creatures. If you'd be willing to help me locate some spots with bears I'd be happy to tell you places with elk, deer, turkeys, you name it. I'm also willing to help scout out an area if you need help. I've had tag soup too many times. Send me a PM.
Taylor


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Just go down and buy a goat or horse at the auction. Take it up for a walk in any canyon about 7,500 in utah and shoot it in the head. You will have bears on it in a few days.

Or go down to the san juan this time of year and burn 900 bucks in fuel like I have and you will see bears almost every day.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

San Juan's, LaSal's, or the Book Cliffs have more bears than any area should.


----------



## Rattler (Jul 13, 2014)

Nice pics but why would you set a trail cam watching an atv trail?


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Scofield....Tons of bears...Just drive up pontown road to bear ridge...or hike up fish creek...plenty of burrrs up thurr.


----------



## skylax17 (Aug 26, 2012)

Rattler said:


> Nice pics but why would you set a trail cam watching an atv trail?


The ATV trail was on private property, we knew it doubled as a game trail.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

I'll trade info on a couple bears I've seen/encountered on the Wasatch West unit in exchange for deer/elk sightings in the same areas. PM me if interested.


----------



## skylax17 (Aug 26, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## skylax17 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for your help, I really appreciate it!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Hoyt's peak by Kamas, I have seen plenty up there.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Interesting... in all my years I've never seen a bear in the wild in Utah. Would love to, seen Mt Lions but never a bear. In Alaska, counted 13 in one day out the window of the float plane but never seen one in the wild in Utah. 


-DallanC


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I have seen 4 so far this year, including a sow and her cub on Saturday afternoon.


----------



## skylax17 (Aug 26, 2012)

NHS said:


> I have seen 4 so far this year, including a sow and her cub on Saturday afternoon.


Do you mind if I ask where? You can PM me if you don't want it public.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

*Bear*

I saw four last week between Wednesday and Thursday. One of which not 30 yards from my Ranger as my boys and I walked out of a draw on the muzzy deer hunt. All the bears I saw were cinnamon colored and large. Didn't see a deer in that valley that morning... Wonder why!


----------

